# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Cooper and Hunter 12ρι

## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα έχει κανένας φίλος cooperandhunter κλιματιστικο?
Εγώ χθες αγόρασα ένα στα 360 ευρό 12ρι με όλα τα καλά μοντέλο ch s18ftxc με κατεβάζει στους 25 βαθμους με εξωτερική 33 σε σαλονοκουζινα και χολ περίπου 40 τ.μ αρκετά καλό σε συγκρίσει με ένα 12 12 ετών που είχα. Το μόνο θέμα το WiFi του μέχρι να το ρυθμίσεις θέλει κάποια ώρα να το καταλάβεις

----------


## p270

Το προβλημα ποιο ειναι;

----------


## giagiwtis

Πουθενά απλά αναφέρω το κλιματιστικό φίλε μ

----------


## Cooperwififails

> Καλησπέρα έχει κανένας φίλος cooperandhunter κλιματιστικο?
> Εγώ χθες αγόρασα ένα στα 360 ευρό 12ρι με όλα τα καλά μοντέλο ch s18ftxc με κατεβάζει στους 25 βαθμους με εξωτερική 33 σε σαλονοκουζινα και χολ περίπου 40 τ.μ αρκετά καλό σε συγκρίσει με ένα 12 12 ετών που είχα. Το μόνο θέμα το WiFi του μέχρι να το ρυθμίσεις θέλει κάποια ώρα να το καταλάβεις


Επειδή έχω το ίδιο κλιματιστικό και έχω πρόβλημα με το WiFi θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις ; Ποια εφαρμογή κατέβασες για να συνδεθείς;

----------


## Cooperwififails

Βοήθεια κανένας;;😂😂

----------


## giagiwtis

> Βοήθεια κανένας;;😂😂


Home easy

----------


## antykaps

Καλημέρα... 

Το ch s18ftxc δεν είναι 18αρι?

Απο αποδοση στην θερμασνη πως πάει ?

----------


## Dare-Devil

> Καλημέρα... 
> 
> Το ch s18ftxc δεν είναι 18αρι?
> 
> Απο αποδοση στην θερμασνη πως πάει ?


Απο απόδοση πάει όσο αναγράφει .  Το σωστό ερώτημα είναι απο απόδοση πως πάει στο χώρο σου  και πιο συγκεκριμένα : Τι θερμικές και ψυκτικές ανάγκες σε btu/h έχει ο χώρος σου για να σου πούμε αν κάνει αυτό το κλιματιστικό για τον δικό σου χώρο ;

----------


## giagiwtis

Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με αποσύνδεσης του WiFi έχει 3 μέρες δεν μπορώ να το συνδέσω

----------

